# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Προφύλαξη κλουβιού από αρπακτικά

## xXx

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες άρχισα να παίρνω προστατευτικά μέτρα για τα κλουβιά μου, που έχω σε εξωτερικό χώρο, αφού ακόμη και στην Αθήνα τελικά δεν αργεί να γίνει το κακό. Πριν ένα μήνα βρήκα μια κανάρα αποκεφαλισμένη απογευματινές ώρες και είπα να μην τους επιτρέψω να ''ξαναχαρούνε'' με δικά μου πουλιά. Στην αρχή χρησιμοποίησα κουνουπόσητα ψιλή και την έδενα με απλό μαλακό σύρμα, αλλά παρατήρησα ότι την τσιμπούσαν και την κόβανε ανοίγοντάς της τρύπες. Έτσι λοιπόν αναζήτησα νέα υλικά. Τελικά κατέληξα στο πλέγμα που σας δείχνω στις ακόλουθες φωτογραφίες μιας και δουλεύεται σχετικά εύκολα στο χέρι (πολύ πιο δύσκολα σχετικά με την κουνουπόσητα βέβαια) και μπορεί εύκολα επίσης να σπάει στις γωνίες του κλουβιού και να δένεται - τεντώνεται με tireup.

----------


## andreas142

Καλή σκέψη τι υλικό είναι αυτό? πόσο κοστίζει? είναι ανθεκτικό?

----------


## xXx

Είναι πολύ καλό υλικό, είναι μαλακό σχετικά, δουλεύεται πολύ εύκολα, σφίγγει πολύ καλά με tire up, έχει μικρό μάτι και δεν επιτρέπει να περάσει μέσα πόδι αρπακτικού. Έχω δει με τα μάτια μου απανωτές επιθέσεις 2-3 φορές στις οποίες δεν κατάφερε τίποτε το αρπακτικό και έφυγε. Η τιμή του είναι 80 λεπτά το μέτρο εδώ στη Λάρισα.

----------


## andreas142

Πολύ φθηνό μόνο 80 λεπτά το μέτρο τέλεια ελπιζώ να ισχύουν οι ίδιες τιμές στην Καλαμάτα! Τι ενωείς εχείς δει επιθεσείς μπροστά σου? απο τι αρπακτικό? και με τι τρόπο προσπαθούσε να κάνει ζημιά?

----------


## xXx

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=3562

εντάξει μέχρι πόσο να το βρεις, σημαντικές διαφορές δεν θα έχει, απλά μην πέσεις σε χοντρό κερδοσκόπο

----------


## andreas142

Μιλαμε για τρομερό υλικό! είναι σκληρό αρκετά ? μπορεί ευκολά να το μασήσει και να το ανοίξει αρουραίος?

----------


## xXx

για αρουραίο δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω...είναι σχετικά μαλακό το υλικό δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι σκληρό, είναι ευκολοδούλευτο πολύ   ::

----------


## aft3rgl0w

σίγουρα το αρπακτικο.... δεν μπορεί να βάλει μέσα ράμφος ή πόδι?επειδη επεσα και εγω θύμα η μάλλον το καναρίνι και ψάχνομαι τώρα να μην το αφήσω έτσι....
μήπως το βάλω διπλό δε ξέρω για σιγουριά..

----------


## xXx

....όχι εγώ έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου μετά από την τοποθέτηση αυτού του πλέγματος, έχω ηρεμήσει από τα αρπακτικά εδώ και αρκετό καιρό

----------


## aft3rgl0w

βλεπω και εγω το ίδιο να κάνω.απλα πιστεύω να ειναι ανθεκτικο και σιγουρα να μην κάνει τιποτα το αρπακτικο γιατι δε θελω να την ξαναπατησω ετσι...εκτος νταξ..αν ερ8ει κανας ρινοκερος και μας ξεσκισει ολους..

----------


## alexia

Καλησπέρα με την τρομάρα που πέρνουν τα πουλιά απο τα αγριοπούλια τη γίνεται?

----------


## xXx

με αυτό δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι, απλά ελπίζουμε να μη φοβηθεί πολύ και να ανακάμψει σύντομα ψυχολογικά

----------


## alexia

Μπορεί να γίνει αυτό? δηλαδη να επανέλθει ψυχολογικά?

----------


## jk21

αν το αρπαχτικο δεν καταφερει και πολλα πραγματα λογω του πλεγματος δεν προκειται να ταραχθουν ιδιαιτερα και κυριως μονιμα.

----------


## aft3rgl0w

λοιπον...εφτιαξα το εξης και πιστευω κάνει πολυ καλη δουλεια  :Happy: θεωρω οτι δεν διατρεχει κανεναν κυνδινο πλεον..

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

[QUOTE=aft3rgl0w;319121]λοιπον...εφτιαξα το εξης και πιστευω κάνει πολυ καλη δουλεια  :Happy: θεωρω οτι δεν διατρεχει κανεναν κυνδινο πλεον..















Πολύ καλή δουλειά και έξυπνο να μην είναι η σήτα πάνω στο κλουβί γιατί εγώ που την είχα πάνω στο κλουβί είχα δυσάρεστη εμπειρία με μια κουκουβάγια πριν από λίγες μέρες.....

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ναι αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω και το εκανα μεγαλυτερο.το προηγουμενο καναρίνι μου το εφαγε κουκουβαγια και ετσι την επαθα και εφτιαξα αυτο.η σκεψη ηταν να ειναι κλουβι μεσα στο κλουβι.
και γοριλας να ερθει πιστευω τωρα ειμαστε μια χαρα.....

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

:: Ναι και εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι απόλυτα ασφαλές με την κατασκευή σου .Το έχεις πάθει και εσύ φίλε μου πολύ άσχημη εμπειρία εμένα μου κατέστρεψε μια υπέροχη καναροοικογενεια

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ε ναι επρεπε να παθω για να μάθω...δυστυχως πριν 3-4 μήνες....ελπιζω ποτε ξανα  :Happy:

----------


## fireman

είναι πολύ καλή αυτή η προφύλαξη με την ψιλή σήτα την έχω και  εγώ στα κλουβιά μου και γλίτωσα από τα αρπακτικά (σαΐνια κουκουβάγιες καρακάξες) αφού είχα 3 απώλειες μέχρι να το κάνω,αυτή την εποχή δηλαδή την άνοιξη-καλοκαίρι κάνουν κυρίως τις επιθέσεις,γιατί προφανώς και αυτά γεννάνε και ορμάνε οπού βρούνε εύκολο θήραμα

----------


## Windsa

...kai για μεγάλα κλουβιά και κλούβες τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε???

----------


## fireman

το ίδιο ακριβός αυτή η σήτα πάει με το μέτρο και παίρνεις όσο θέλεις

----------


## xXx

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CF%83%CE%B1

εδώ μπορείς να δεις την κλούβα μου στη βεράντα με την ίδια σήτα προστασίας Πωλίνα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα κουνουπια την περνανε?

----------


## xXx

τη δικιά μου ναι....πρέπει να βάλεις αν θες και κουνουπόσητα extra

----------


## Stifler

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου, μάλλον θα το εφαρμόσω κ εγώ γιατί αρκετές φορές που έλειπα σκεφτόμουν κάποια επίθεση κ θέλω να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο  :Happy: 

*Να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σε παρακαλώ!Είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ!
Ευχαριστώ, Βίκυ*

----------


## Genus

> Εδώ και λίγες μέρες άρχισα να παίρνω προστατευτικά μέτρα για τα κλουβιά μου, που έχω σε εξωτερικό χώρο, αφού ακόμη και στην Αθήνα τελικά δεν αργεί να γίνει το κακό. Πριν ένα μήνα βρήκα μια κανάρα αποκεφαλισμένη απογευματινές ώρες και είπα να μην τους επιτρέψω να ''ξαναχαρούνε'' με δικά μου πουλιά. Στην αρχή χρησιμοποίησα κουνουπόσητα ψιλή και την έδενα με απλό μαλακό σύρμα, αλλά παρατήρησα ότι την τσιμπούσαν και την κόβανε ανοίγοντάς της τρύπες. Έτσι λοιπόν αναζήτησα νέα υλικά. Τελικά κατέληξα στο πλέγμα που σας δείχνω στις ακόλουθες φωτογραφίες μιας και δουλεύεται σχετικά εύκολα στο χέρι (πολύ πιο δύσκολα σχετικά με την κουνουπόσητα βέβαια) και μπορεί εύκολα επίσης να σπάει στις γωνίες του κλουβιού και να δένεται - τεντώνεται με tireup.


  Καλησπέρα, είμαι καινούριος στο club και λέω να ξεκινήσω με δύο καναρινάκια. Θέλω όμως να είναι ασφαλείς . Έχω δει ένα μικρό γεράκι να τριγυρνάει στην γειτονιά και νομίζω ότι αυτό το υλικό θα το αποτρέψει. Πως το ζητάω και από πού? 
  Υ.Γ. (συγνώμη εάν σας πρήξω και στο μέλλον με χαζές ίσως ερωτήσεις αλλά έχω φάει κόλλημα με τα πουλιά)

----------


## xXx

σε μαγαζιά που πουλάνε σήτες για περιφράξεις φίλε μου θα βρεις

----------


## Snowbird

> είναι πολύ καλή αυτή η προφύλαξη με την ψιλή σήτα την έχω και  εγώ στα κλουβιά μου και γλίτωσα από τα αρπακτικά (σαΐνια κουκουβάγιες καρακάξες) αφού είχα 3 απώλειες μέχρι να το κάνω,αυτή την εποχή δηλαδή την άνοιξη-καλοκαίρι κάνουν κυρίως τις επιθέσεις,γιατί προφανώς και αυτά γεννάνε και ορμάνε οπού βρούνε εύκολο θήραμα


απ ότι φαίνεται έχουμε "ταϊσει" τα αρπακτικά της Χαριλάου.  :Mad0234:

----------


## johnrider

εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις μια ντουλάπα πλαστική για την βεράντα
σαν αυτή 

 που χωράει 4 Ζευγαρώστρες 60 πόντοι και θα βάλεις σήτα.εγώ δεν έβαλα αλλα την έχω στραμμένη προς τα μέσα, προτιμώ να βλέπω τα πουλια παρα τον γείτονα απέναντι. όταν θα έχεις κακοκαιρία θα μπορείς να την βάλεις σε οποια  γωνια
θες να μην βαράει ο αέρας κάποια στιγμή θα θελήσεις να κανεις και καμια αναπαραγωγή ότι καλύτερο συμμαζεμένα πράγματα.

----------


## thrillos

υπάρχει κίνδυνος με αυτή τη σίτα να μπλεχτούν τα νύχια των καναρινιών?

----------


## lagreco69

> Είναι πολύ καλό υλικό, είναι μαλακό σχετικά, δουλεύεται πολύ εύκολα, σφίγγει πολύ καλά με tire up, έχει μικρό μάτι και δεν επιτρέπει να περάσει μέσα πόδι αρπακτικού. Έχω δει με τα μάτια μου απανωτές επιθέσεις 2-3 φορές στις οποίες δεν κατάφερε τίποτε το αρπακτικό και έφυγε. Η τιμή του είναι 80 λεπτά το μέτρο εδώ στη Λάρισα.




Πολυ καλο!!! Βασιλη. να πω του θειου μου να βαλει γιατι εχει ενα θεμα με τα αρπακτικα.

----------


## jk21

> υπάρχει κίνδυνος με αυτή τη σίτα να μπλεχτούν τα νύχια των καναρινιών?


δεν  νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα .ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη η τρυπα για νυχια καναρινιου

----------


## Snowbird

δηλαδή αν βάλουμε πρώτα κουνελόσιρμα και μετά από έξω σίτα (όπως τα παρακάτω) δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να "γαντζωθούν"? σκεφτόμαστε για μια αναβάθμιση κλούβας.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...nelosirma.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/sita.jpg/

----------


## ninos

αν η σήτα εφάπτεται με τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού, τουλάχιστον για εμένα,  ο κίνδυνος γαντζώματος είναι υπαρκτός.

----------


## COMASCO

και για εμενα...θα συμφωνησω με τον ανδρεα

----------


## MAKISV

Παιδια εχω βαλει το ιδιο την επομενη των 2 ημερων που εχασα 7!!! πουλακια.σωθηκα απο επιθεσεις αλλα εχει ενα αρνητικο.σκουριαζει και δεν ξερω αν θα τσιμπησει το καναρινακι την σκουρια τι γινετε.βεβαια εγω το εχω ενα χρονο και τωρα θα το ξανααλλαξω.το εχω με εξωτερικη φωλια και εχω ντυσει και την φωλια.πρεπει να πω οτι μια μερα απο ολο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα βρηκα τον ιγνατιο κρεμασμενο απο το ποδαρακι.ευτυχως το ειδα αμεσα και τον ξεμπλεξα.

----------


## MAKISV

και μιας και το αναφεραμε ειπα να κανω ανανεωση στην περιφραξη...αυτη ειναι λοιπον η σιτα.ε ελπιζω να μην χωραει κανενα ποδι απο κει...

----------


## ninos

να παρεις αλουμινιου που δεν σκουριαζει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάντως εγώ έχω δει αυτη την λεπτή σίτα σκισμένη στα δύο για πλάκα.

Στην περιοχή της Λυκόβρυσης.

Νύχτα την έπεσε αγριοπούλι και σκότωσε 5 καναρίνια.

Τωρα ...τι μπορει να ήταν αυτο ....δεν ξέρω.

----------


## ninos

κουκουβαγια λογικα. εκει δεν μας σωζει τιποτα  :sad:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> κουκουβαγια λογικα. εκει δεν μας σωζει τιποτα


Και τι στο διάλο ?

Οι κουκουβάγιες ...έχουν κόφτη μαζί τους ?

ε ?

----------


## ninos

φανταζομαι το τραβανε με τα νυχια τους. θα με κανεις να παω να κοιμηθω εξω τωρα !!!

----------


## MAKISV

Ε δεν σταματατε τωρα... κοιτα να δεις με σηκωσαν απο το κρεβατι  :eek:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ε δεν σταματατε τωρα... κοιτα να δεις με σηκωσαν απο το κρεβατι


Γεια σου ρε Μάκαρε...

Μ εκανες και γελασα......χαχαχα

----------


## MAKISV

> Οι κουκουβάγιες ...έχουν κόφτη μαζί τους ?
> ε ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xarhs

ενα τρικ με τις κουκουβαγιες που μου ειπε ενας ειναι να βαλεις ανεμιστηρακια αυτα που κεινουνται με τον αερα... λενε οτι τις διωχνει

οι κουκουβαγιες δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνουν αλλα η μονη λυση ειναι σκεπασμα..........

αλλα με σκεπασμα με τσακωσε μια φορα το κουναβι εμενα......

----------


## γιαννης χ

Εγω εχω ακουσει οτι αν εχεις ενα φως αναμενω τη νυχτα δεν πλησιαζουν οι κουκουβαγιες.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Εγω εχω ακουσει οτι αν εχεις ενα φως αναμενω τη νυχτα δεν πλησιαζουν οι κουκουβαγιες.


Μετα τα πουλακια θα αρχισουν τα ολονυχτια παρτυ και θα καθονται στον υπολογιστη μεχρι το πρωι.. απαπαπα πρεπει να κοιμουνται νωρις με το που βραδιαζει!  :Anim 59: 

Αυτο που θελω να πω, ειναι οτι εαν αφησουμε ανοιχτο το φως, τα πουλακια δεν θα κοιμουνται.. εκτος εαν τα σκεπασουμε με λεπτο σεντονι αλλα και παλι θα περναει φως απο μεσα!..

----------


## γιαννης χ

Νικο ειναι και αυτο πιθανο

----------


## panoss

Αυτό δεν ισχύει. Πόσες φορές έχω ξεχάσει το φως του μπαλκονιού ανοιχτό!Δεν φαντάζεσαι!!
Δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα. ΑΝ είναι να κοιμηθούν θα κοιμηθούν....

----------


## jimgo

> Αυτό δεν ισχύει. Πόσες φορές έχω ξεχάσει το φως του μπαλκονιού ανοιχτό!Δεν φαντάζεσαι!!
> Δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα. ΑΝ είναι να κοιμηθούν θα κοιμηθούν....


σωστος ο παναγιωτης επειδη εγω τα εχω στο σαλονι και φως να εχω ανοιχτο  αυτα θα κοιμηθουν .

----------


## xarhs

παιδια και εγω ξεχναω το φως ανοιχτο και κοιμουνται........... εχω καταλαβει ομως οτι ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα ξυπνανε γιατι τα ενοχλει το φως και ξανα κοιμουνται

----------


## Eagle

> Είναι πολύ καλό υλικό, είναι μαλακό σχετικά, δουλεύεται πολύ εύκολα, σφίγγει πολύ καλά με tire up, έχει μικρό μάτι και δεν επιτρέπει να περάσει μέσα πόδι αρπακτικού. Έχω δει με τα μάτια μου απανωτές επιθέσεις 2-3 φορές στις οποίες δεν κατάφερε τίποτε το αρπακτικό και έφυγε. Η τιμή του είναι 80 λεπτά το μέτρο εδώ στη Λάρισα.


Καλημέρα , επειδή διάβασα  πολλά και θέλω να ενισχύσω το κλουβί , τι ακριβώς υλικό είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποίησες , επίσης τα καρφιά που βάζουν στις καφετέριες για απωθικιτα πουλιών , θα κάνουνε δουλειά , αν τα βάλουμε χιαστί σε όλες τις πλευρές του κλουβιου ; Εννοώ τα γεράκια κλπ λογικά θα τα απωθισουν τα καρφιά ;  :Confused0006:

----------

